# Bigfoot B2 Specklebelly



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Brand spankin new in the box Bigfoot B2 full body whitefront goose decoys. 6 pack....3 feeders 3 uprights. $100 Cabelas has them on sale right now for $139.99 http://www.cabelas.com/product/Big-...=bigfoot+B2+&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products 
Save yourself $40 and get ready for Canada now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$100......I still have these. Someone's got to have a Canada trip planned for this fall. Save some $$$$$ now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

__________


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump............


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone got a trip to Canada planned this year?8)
If you got the 2015 Cabelas catalog in the mail this week you will see these are now $179.99 
I will still sell these for $100 if anyone is interested. Or trade for Canada goose floaters.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

SOLD!!! Holy shiz it only took 4 months to boot.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> SOLD!!! Holy shiz it only took 4 months to boot.


That about a year quicker than it took to sell my lantern:mrgreen:


----------

